

Startup School notes - dylanvee
http://dylanv.org/2011/10/30/startup-school-notes/

======
hkmurakami
Could I ask whether these were the exact words you wrote down during the
event, or whether you pared it down when publishing?

(I ask, because I had a bad habit of taking verbose notes, and wanted to ask
about your thought process when crunching down the information to succinct
quotes.)

~~~
dylanvee
This is basically everything I wrote during the event, edited for clarity. I'm
not usually one to take copious notes, but I felt compelled to soak up
everything I could from all of the speakers.

------
JoshTriplett
Very nice notes here. Well worth reading if you want to hear or recall most of
the highlights.

------
emwa
Thanks for the notes. Is there a link to the videos?

~~~
qF
<http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/videos>

